# Data plan and long distance



## mr.flow3r (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi, my number is a Toronto number but I am in Vancouver right now. I was curious whether I will be charged extra for using the data since I am away from home. Thanks!


----------



## MikeyXX (Aug 2, 2008)

no, you won't. If you use you voice option (cell) that's when you'll get LD charges. 

Just make sure you arn't connects to a US carrier and your data should be fine


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

There is no data roaming in Canada.

Making local voice calls will still be free (but use airtime depending on the time of day). Calling home, e.g., would be long distance.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Yup.. calling locally to the city you're in, is still free. However, someone calling you from that city will be long distance. But, someone calling you from home will not be long distance.


----------



## MikeyXX (Aug 2, 2008)

Vexel said:


> Yup.. calling locally to the city you're in, is still free. However, someone calling you from that city will be long distance. But, someone calling you from home will not be long distance.


just to clarify.. Someone calling you from home won't be LD to them, buy will me for you since you are long distance from where that call is originating.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

They must have changed it from a couple of years ago.

I lived in Halifax, but had a Sydney cell phone. It was local to call Halifax for me. It also was local for someone to call me from Sydney, no long distance charges were charged to me, even though I was in Halifax.


----------



## machael (Apr 27, 2008)

When I was vacationing in Montreal in July I was charged long distance for calls received from 514 numbers and calls sent to 514 numbers, I'm pretty sure. My phone is Burlington (905) local.


----------



## zmttoxics (Oct 16, 2007)

machael said:


> When I was vacationing in Montreal in July I was charged long distance for calls received from 514 numbers and calls sent to 514 numbers, I'm pretty sure. My phone is Burlington (905) local.


I'm pretty sure local calls on the phone are counted as local.

But for sure there are no data roaming costs? I am taking a small trip to Kingston (from Ottawa) this weekend, I need to know... :\


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Let's clear this all up, then!



> *How Long Distance Works*
> 
> In the Canadian wireless industry the easiest way to explain when you are charged long distance is to break it up into ‘incoming calls’ and ‘outgoing calls’
> 
> ...


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Vexel said:


> They must have changed it from a couple of years ago.
> 
> I lived in Halifax, but had a Sydney cell phone. It was local to call Halifax for me. It also was local for someone to call me from Sydney, no long distance charges were charged to me, even though I was in Halifax.



I found out that all of Nova Scotia is our "home zone."

That is why you weren't charged when people called you from Sydney. As long as you're in NS, you will not be charged for incoming long distance.

If you crossed the border and were in Sackville, NB, you'd be charged long distance if anyone called you. You could call Sackville numbers for free, but it would cost you to call Halifax or Sydney.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Does that include Lower Sackville?



okcomputer said:


> I found out that all of Nova Scotia is our "home zone."
> 
> That is why you weren't charged when people called you from Sydney. As long as you're in NS, you will not be charged for incoming long distance.
> 
> If you crossed the border and were in Sackville, NB, you'd be charged long distance if anyone called you. You could call Sackville numbers for free, but it would cost you to call Halifax or Sydney.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Thanks HowEver for posting that.

I've been wondering for quite some time if I was charged long distance if someone outside Toronto called me.. and I could never find that info on Rogers or Fido's website.

Finally, I have an answer!


----------



## zmttoxics (Oct 16, 2007)

HowEver said:


> Does that include Lower Sackville?


Lol.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

OK it says no long distance charges for texting, I assume that would include international texting and not just Canadian texting. Is that true?


----------

